
Ask HN: Would be real examples of cold emailing to investors interesting? - LenartCepon
In essentially every discussion about startup fundraising there are always a lot of questions about how to successfully do cold emailing to investors.<p>Very few resources showing how to do it right are available on the web.<p>Due to the extreme perfection of the cold emails, I have a 75 percent response rate to them from my list of top early-stage VC&#x27;s across the EU and US.<p>Would be detailed summary interesting and useful?
======
kazinator
You mean "would real examples of cold emailing to investors be interesting"?

The sentence subject (examples ...) cannot be moved after the main verb (to
be). In a question, the subject appears after the auxiliary verb (due to
"subject-auxiliary inversion"), but before the main verb, as in "would you
like ...?" not "would like you ...?"

~~~
LenartCepon
Yes. Sorry, I'm not a native English speaker ...

